# Philips Lighting lamp catalog has too many errors



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

So how long have you been employed by their competition?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

That one thing you have to double check sometime they will screw up the info in the listing I do check both USA and French specs { some case both are the same } 

Electriclight.,

I will post the European verison of common flourscent bulb 

{ However this one is in French if you want engish verison let me know }

http://www.ecat.lighting.philips.co...erLanguage=fr&userCountry=fr&_requestid=86583

Merci,Marc


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> That one thing you have to double check sometime they will screw up the info in the listing I do check both USA and French specs { some case both are the same }
> 
> Electriclight.,
> 
> ...


We don't have TL-D in the U.S. The European TL-D is designed to operate on F40T12 equipment designed for 460mA lamp current. 

The 25.4mm x 1200mm lamp 32W in the US known as F32T8 is meant to be operated on a different ballast and designed for 260mA. It is not compatible with F40T12 system.

But, this is the English version from Philips U.K. 
http://www.ecat.lighting.philips.co...erLanguage=en&userCountry=gb&_requestid=84859


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The TL-D is slowly dropping out on our system as well we allready running on 32WT-8 now.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> The TL-D is slowly dropping out on our system as well we allready running on 32WT-8 now.
> 
> Merci,Marc


I looked at the lamp current on the TL-D 32W spec. It is not the same as the ones we have here. 

The TL-D 32W Eco is like the F32T8/25W we have here.

The F32T8/25W is meant to operate on 260mA ballast. This is a 1200mm lamp with a special fill gas blend and from the ballast's point of view, this looks like a F25T8, which is a 900mm 260mA lamp. 

The TL-D ECO 32W you guys have is designed to operate on 460mA ballast.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> So how long have you been employed by their competition?


:laughing:

exactly what I was thinking


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> So how long have you been employed by their competition?


Could it be any more obvious! :laughing:


----------

